# Is this place dead or what..?



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

On days when I want to read interesting and lively discussion on working dogs this used to be my go to place. Now its about as dead as a strip club at 11am. Very few stimulating discussions, drama or anything else of interest.

I end having to go back a couple of years and read old discussions that featured some big names and also some pretty colorful posters..most of which are banned now.

I think this is pretty instructive about what happens when you over moderate a forum. Wether you like it or not those characters are clearly what drove traffic to this place and generated interest. The by-product being some pretty knowledgable folks posting regularly and a good time had by all.


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

Coming here has been a very good learning resource but I just as soon not have the drama.... Takes too long to wade through to an answer worth a damn


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I'm glad most of those bastards are banned.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Funny most of the thought provoking discussion on tactics, breeding etc is right in with the drama. SAR, Police K9, Sport etc. 
Drama drives traffic.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I like coming on here to get involved in discussions, debate, argue a point or two. if things get a little ugly that is fine..I mainly read stuff and look for something that I am more passionate about, or at least knowledgeable about and decide if I want to get involved in the topic.

I see a trend of "hit and run" postings on here, not nearly as many debates/conversations. I also see lots of comments that I think are basically regurgitated opinions of others that may or may not have merit, but are basically written as facts...

I also see many many many postings where people just ignore questions, and do not provide any answers to them, or any type of rebuttal, they ignore them and plod on.

I have (and have seen others many times) request video footage of an issue or thing that is happening, or just to show what they are saying and/or claiming, and I would say that the follow up video rate is less than 1% if I had to guess.

The topics I see as of late are just really not ones that I want to jump into, I like either through disinterest or lack of knowledge. 

I read most everything still, just my interest in getting more involved than that has been waned for various reasons. 

I will be honest, I usually post to help out with an issue, to offer a different way of looking at things, or to express a strong disagreement to some phrase, or opinion that I have read. Or if I read something that I find ludicrous or that pissed me off a little when reading and thinking about it.

This place used to be called "The Shark Tank", now its kinda like the lake I live on, average depth of 4.4 feet, some pike you almost never see, a few medium sized bass, and as many bluegills as you care to catch.

Ecosystems change, as do forums, people go to where things are more favorable or interesting to them.

What really bugs me is when I see an admitted "newbie" spouting off about something ridiculous and parroting something else they heard (most likely in a skewed or inaccurate fashion) towards some that I KNOW is an established expert on the topic. 

I also like to take an interest in posters, and like to go read other talk boards to look at their comments and questions on those other boards.

What I find there, may or may not influence if I choose to post or not. 

It is truly amazing how some people admit (or display through their writing) on one board how naive, uniformed, or lacking they are in knowledge about something, and then post here are few weeks/months later trying to come off as experts.

I can read a post on one board where a person cant even get their own dog to bite a tug, and then see them here 4 months later giving bitework advice, or parroting and arguing with others that have trained tons of dogs, people far more experienced than them.

Im still here, just not choosing to get involved as much, these things are cyclical, seems like I am seeing lots of the same types of topics over and over sometimes..

I dont have a dog currently, and am only working with a handful of weaker type dogs in bitework currently, so I have not much to contribute on that end either...
for the record I consider myself to be a hybird 2.2 lb bluegill...


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm kinda like Joby. I lurk a bit. Mostly because I don't do sport dog work and for me to give that kind of advice is a bit counter-productive. Or I say my piece and then move on. Sometimes I will debate, sometimes not because I know that some folks can be a real stick in the mud. They are asking for advice but aren't taking it or clearly don't want it or, just as clearly, never had any intention of changing no matter what their posts says. 

I see some folks changing their responses just to be ornery. They don't want people to agree with them. They want people to argue with them. They walk around looking for that fight. 

As far as a newbie disagreeing with a knowledgeable dog guy.... I know I disagreed with some senior dog folks when I first started in SAR. I made some stupid statements but no one came back on me for them. They just moved on. Eventually, I learned that what they said had value or a place in the discipline where they worked. But I wasn't ready to listen to anyone else but the few that spoke the loudest. Years later I learned, it's the quiet ones you had to watch out for. So I don't come down on newbies or folks who disagree with senior folks. I've been there myself and only time fixed my attitudes.

The site has been a bit quiet and I'm hoping its because most folks are taking the advantage of a cool fall to get out and work with their dog instead of sitting on their butts on the computer. Winter is coming and things should liven up then.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

I stick around just in hopes of Michael Murphy ever posting his video :lol: 

As for the arguements and such. I have no problems with them. They liven up the discussion and weed out most of the ones that are more mouth then true action. Have to say tho, joby is right.... Shark tank to goldfish bowl.... Kinda missing the old days with heated and sometimes angry discussions... they were not a bad thing, they made you think!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I can start one up if you like


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

If you read some of the great threads on here most of them start out innocently with a question like: "How do you pick the great ones?" 
Some people reply then someone gets attacked and the fun starts. However, as interest is generated some of the heavy hitters start posting. 

Some of the shite disturbers also did have a clue and managed to make good points too. If this forum wants to survive I think they need to bring back the characters like it or not. 

They made a desert and called it peace...


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

free jeff o. !!!!!\\:d/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

They are all still here just, incognito and lurking under phony names. 

It was great fun for me when they were here but the poor mods had their hands full. 

I was one of the fortunate few. They never jumped on my ass. I even got a invite to Don's cabin when I was recovering from getting my voice box chopped out. I emailed Jeff O about his gf medical issues a few times. 

If I remember correctly a couple of guys who responded to this thread have reason enough not to want to bring them back.☺☺


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Here's a thought if your bored, train your dog.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> Here's a thought if your bored, train your dog.


There you go screwing up this whole thread with doing something sensible. 

I did Frisbee with them this morning. Does that count?☺☺☺☺


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Ben Thompson said:


> Here's a thought if your bored, train your dog.


 
There's a gem. I have two and have trained both today thanks for the advice. 

I second Mathew that Jeff guy was hilarious and probably drove more traffic then any other poster here.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Haz Othman said:


> There's a gem. I have two and have trained both today thanks for the advice.
> 
> I second Mathew that Jeff guy was hilarious and probably drove more traffic then any other poster here.


I third it but he scared the crap out of a lot of newbies. I think the mods were getting harassed that newbies weren't posting out of fear of getting the crap beat out of them.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

And yet when you look at the threads the people posting were the ones you wanted to hear from. He did ream out the idiots which is never a bad thing. 
I notice some of the forum gods on other boards were never heard from here..lol.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> There you go screwing up this whole thread with doing something sensible.
> 
> I did Frisbee with them this morning. Does that count?☺☺☺☺


I think you should have put on a bite suit and had them throw you to the ground a few times. (I'm trying to sound like your buddy Jeff Ohelsen)


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i guess i don't understand the wish for useless agitation amongst people on the internet. i will admit to being argumentative by nature--LOVE to skirmish over something i truly believe--but i seek to mostly go on through rather than brandish weapons over nothingness just to kill time. actual life is already besought with enough shite for me...
let me give an unsolicited example: at the beginning of the school year my daughter started Kindergarten. we live a smidge over a mile from the Elementary school so i walk her to and from the building every day and we take our GSD along with us. after i drop of my kid i take a sharp left and hit the trail loop through the woods or go across the road to the little preserve around the pond where my dog can run loose and not see any other people or dogs (she's got dog issues upon which we continue to fruitlessly work) for miles. it's awesome, and it's the same routes my daughter used to walk with us, so there is less upset over the absence of child in home...my dog was fretting all day, pacing and looking for my daughter WHO WAS MISSING!?! because my husband was driving her to school that first week while i was in Greece. ANYHOW it became this enormous issue that i was bringing my dog around all these eager little kids--some teachers made a stink because some kids are afraid of dogs and some kids are allergic to dogs and, basically, they don't want to get sued--so the Principal and i had many emails back and forth discussing how dangerous it may or may not be. i told him that i was trying to get a title on my dog, that she needed training around distractions, that she was really excellent around kids of all sizes--this actually stops being true around teenage boys, of whom she is innately suspicious, but i left that out--and that the Dog Warden in our town suggested the school grounds because of all the open space available. i even talked to the Super Intendant and plead my case-- i eventually wore them down. my dog is a big hit at the school with all the kids we see waiting to go inside the school in the morning and when we are leaving after pick-up, and several of the parents are fans of her, too. certainly not all--but they are passive aggressive about it, just disparaging looks and grunts of disapproval that fade into looking elsewhere when met with my look of "and you have something to say to me?".
yep, i just want to do what i want to do--i don't think i'm special, i am trying to follow the rules, i make lots of concessions for other peoples "needs" but who was making concessions for me? it was a small thing i was asking--just let me bring my dog with me. it took two weeks to iron out but i got my way. drama. it's sooooo tedious.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Catherine Gervin said:


> i guess i don't understand the wish for useless agitation amongst people on the internet. i will admit to being argumentative by nature--LOVE to skirmish over something i truly believe--but i seek to mostly go on through rather than brandish weapons over nothingness just to kill time. actual life is already besought with enough shite for me...
> let me give an unsolicited example: at the beginning of the school year my daughter started Kindergarten. we live a smidge over a mile from the Elementary school so i walk her to and from the building every day and we take our GSD along with us. after i drop of my kid i take a sharp left and hit the trail loop through the woods or go across the road to the little preserve around the pond where my dog can run loose and not see any other people or dogs (she's got dog issues upon which we continue to fruitlessly work) for miles. it's awesome, and it's the same routes my daughter used to walk with us, so there is less upset over the absence of child in home...my dog was fretting all day, pacing and looking for my daughter WHO WAS MISSING!?! because my husband was driving her to school that first week while i was in Greece. ANYHOW it became this enormous issue that i was bringing my dog around all these eager little kids--some teachers made a stink because some kids are afraid of dogs and some kids are allergic to dogs and, basically, they don't want to get sued--so the Principal and i had many emails back and forth discussing how dangerous it may or may not be. i told him that i was trying to get a title on my dog, that she needed training around distractions, that she was really excellent around kids of all sizes--this actually stops being true around teenage boys, of whom she is innately suspicious, but i left that out--and that the Dog Warden in our town suggested the school grounds because of all the open space available. i even talked to the Super Intendant and plead my case-- i eventually wore them down. my dog is a big hit at the school with all the kids we see waiting to go inside the school in the morning and when we are leaving after pick-up, and several of the parents are fans of her, too. certainly not all--but they are passive aggressive about it, just disparaging looks and grunts of disapproval that fade into looking elsewhere when met with my look of "and you have something to say to me?".
> yep, i just want to do what i want to do--i don't think i'm special, i am trying to follow the rules, i make lots of concessions for other peoples "needs" but who was making concessions for me? it was a small thing i was asking--just let me bring my dog with me. it took two weeks to iron out but i got my way. drama. it's sooooo tedious.


huh? 

anyhow..

lots of people come on here for different reasons.

Some looking for advice, some to show off, some to help, some to learn, some to market, some for some sort of social aspect, some to look at pictures/videos, some to network some to support others, some to share, and some for entertainment purposes.

Usually a mixture of more than a couple of these elements drive forum interaction...

The entertainment aspect is one big reason why people will come to a forum, to pass time, get your mind off of something else, whatever...

The entertainment aspect is largely driven by controversy, heated posts, arguments jokes and insults etc....just as it is in other areas of life.

For instance if someone posts an awesome video like Austin Porter and a few others, almost always does, I think that is awesome. Very impressive usually..
I book mark it, for later viewing, thank him for sharing, and then almost never visit the thread again, unless lots of postings pop up in that thread..

I am looking moreso for some idiot that has never posted a video ever and talks some shyt here and there to post a stupid comment that I can reply to...someone that might not have any clue what they are actually watching...I do this with videos all the time, it is amazing how differently some people can interpret what they see. 

Point is I visit that thread once, say thanks for sharing, and that is usually it, unless I have a minor question or comment.

Now, lets say I find a thread involving some people that I may have formed a negative online opinion about, who are mainly talking out of their ass, typing stupid things (in my opinion) or in theories only, and they are getting hammered by some other posters on a topic, and I can jump in and hold the nail, or pick up another hammer and go to work. I might visit and contribute to that thread multiple times per day, until it peeters out, usually when the idiot involved decides not to engage anymore, refuses to answer logically fair questions, and basically gives up and crawls back in their hole for a while...til the next time. 

These boards are filled with all types of characters. Characters that we come to like, dislike, agree with, disagree with, or whatever...

Entertainment is a big part of this, just like everything else.

Sometimes a good game of "Whack-A-Mole" is just what you need...

When the entertainment aspect is lacking in something, audiences tend to find other forms of entertainment...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Catherine Gervin said:


> i guess i don't understand the wish for useless agitation amongst people on the internet. i will admit to being argumentative by nature--LOVE to skirmish over something i truly believe--but i seek to mostly go on through rather than brandish weapons over nothingness just to kill time. actual life is already besought with enough shite for me...
> let me give an unsolicited example: at the beginning of the school year my daughter started Kindergarten. we live a smidge over a mile from the Elementary school so i walk her to and from the building every day and we take our GSD along with us. after i drop of my kid i take a sharp left and hit the trail loop through the woods or go across the road to the little preserve around the pond where my dog can run loose and not see any other people or dogs (she's got dog issues upon which we continue to fruitlessly work) for miles. it's awesome, and it's the same routes my daughter used to walk with us, so there is less upset over the absence of child in home...my dog was fretting all day, pacing and looking for my daughter WHO WAS MISSING!?! because my husband was driving her to school that first week while i was in Greece. ANYHOW it became this enormous issue that i was bringing my dog around all these eager little kids--some teachers made a stink because some kids are afraid of dogs and some kids are allergic to dogs and, basically, they don't want to get sued--so the Principal and i had many emails back and forth discussing how dangerous it may or may not be. i told him that i was trying to get a title on my dog, that she needed training around distractions, that she was really excellent around kids of all sizes--this actually stops being true around teenage boys, of whom she is innately suspicious, but i left that out--and that the Dog Warden in our town suggested the school grounds because of all the open space available. i even talked to the Super Intendant and plead my case-- i eventually wore them down. my dog is a big hit at the school with all the kids we see waiting to go inside the school in the morning and when we are leaving after pick-up, and several of the parents are fans of her, too. certainly not all--but they are passive aggressive about it, just disparaging looks and grunts of disapproval that fade into looking elsewhere when met with my look of "and you have something to say to me?".
> yep, i just want to do what i want to do--i don't think i'm special,* i am trying to follow the rules*, i make lots of concessions for other peoples "needs" but who was making concessions for me? it was a small thing i was asking--just let me bring my dog with me. it took two weeks to iron out but i got my way. drama. it's sooooo tedious.


were you? 

Most schools in my area do not allow dogs on the premises at all, barring service animals.

Could have crated the dog while you walked to school if it was such a huge issue.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Haz Othman said:


> And yet when you look at the threads the people posting were the ones you wanted to hear from. He did ream out the idiots which is never a bad thing.
> I notice some of the forum gods on other boards were never heard from here..lol.


uh wrong - Jeff tried to bully anyone who dared disagree with him and if you think anyone who disagreed with him was an "idiot" then you know even less about dog training than he does. Jeff was a mean, bullying, asshole plain and simple and he got banned because enough was enough. As a matter of fact he started trying to bully someone about their sexual orientation and when I defended that person and told Jeff he was out of line and it was a personal issue and none of his business he then turned around and started questioning my sexual orientation. If you like him so much why don't you go join a board where he's a member...that is if you can find one where he hasn't already been banned. Wait he had his own forum what happened to that - oh that's right - hardly any members...gee I wonder why.

I really never understand people who like that kind of immature shit...reminds me of grade school bullies and the assholes who stand around egging them on.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> uh wrong - Jeff tried to bully anyone who dared disagree with him and if you think anyone who disagreed with him was an "idiot" then you know even less about dog training than he does. Jeff was a mean, bullying, asshole plain and simple and he got banned because enough was enough. As a matter of fact he started trying to bully someone about their sexual orientation and when I defended that person and told Jeff he was out of line and it was a personal issue and none of his business he then turned around and started questioning my sexual orientation.
> 
> I really never understand people who like that kind of immature shit...reminds me of grade school bullies and the assholes who stand around egging them on.


I had my battles with Jeff, I'll give him credit for the engagement, and a demerit for keeping within the boundaries of rational argument, facts and logic based discussion.

When it appeared he was losing ground, that increased the frequency of his postings giving the appearance that he was also losing his mind.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> I had my battles with Jeff, I'll give him credit for the engagement, and a demerit for keeping within the boundaries of rational argument, facts and logic based discussion.
> 
> When it appeared he was losing ground, that increased the frequency of his postings giving the appearance that he was also losing his mind.


 
Regardless, during those times, I think there was better subject and discussions and debate than their has been the last two years....a lot of people left...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I had my battles with Jeff, I'll give him credit for the engagement, and a demerit for keeping within the boundaries of rational argument, facts and logic based discussion.
> 
> When it appeared he was losing ground, that increased the frequency of his postings giving the appearance that he was also losing his mind.


I think that really about sums it up.

When he was losing his mind was when it became the most fun.☺☺


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> were you?
> 
> Most schools in my area do not allow dogs on the premises at all, barring service animals.
> 
> Could have crated the dog while you walked to school if it was such a huge issue.


why should i have to leave my dog at home?--i don't crate her, she's solid being at liberty in the house--and why is it so inflammatory that i walk over with dog in tow and collect my kid? it was SUCH an issue, as though sitting in a running car and chain smoking on school property--not allowed, yet frequently executed--were neither here nor there in comparison to bringing my dog along.
also, i am resistant to rules that seem silly to me--things that just make me clench my teeth to adhere to...and i then suffer the consequences (as in, i speed too much so they took away my license, ahem) but such is life for the stubborn.
anyhow, i am sorry that i proffered such randomness, as i'm wont to do all the time.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> huh?
> 
> anyhow..
> 
> ...


also, this, all of this, is fantastic. i am prompted to comment that this is a great observation of humanity as a whole.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

susan tuck said:


> uh wrong - Jeff tried to bully anyone who dared disagree with him and if you think anyone who disagreed with him was an "idiot" then you know even less about dog training than he does. Jeff was a mean, bullying, asshole plain and simple and he got banned because enough was enough. As a matter of fact he started trying to bully someone about their sexual orientation and when I defended that person and told Jeff he was out of line and it was a personal issue and none of his business he then turned around and started questioning my sexual orientation. If you like him so much why don't you go join a board where he's a member...that is if you can find one where he hasn't already been banned. Wait he had his own forum what happened to that - oh that's right - hardly any members...gee I wonder why.
> 
> I really never understand people who like that kind of immature shit...reminds me of grade school bullies and the assholes who stand around egging them on.


Susan I got no issue with you. However, face it you and that Jeff guy were not penpals
Your not what I call unbiased. Honest question, who brought more people to this forum and drove traffic/interest. You or Jeff?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Haz Othman said:


> Susan I got no issue with you. However, face it you and that Jeff guy were not penpals
> Your not what I call unbiased. Honest question, who brought more people to this forum and drove traffic/interest. You or Jeff?


Obviously Jeff drove traffic because he liked to get into a pissing fight over everything. Do you know of any forums he currently frequents? Do they have a ton of traffic driven by him? None come to mind for me. I think FB is the reason most forums are less traveled these days - at least that's what I've heard others who's forums are also less frequented these days say.

Ask me WHY I'm not biased! Do you think I started out that way? NO! I actually liked the guy until I got sick and tired of how he actually seemed to relish bullying people who biggest offense was holding opinions different from his, and he couldn't simply argue his point logically, once he failed he inevitably took it down to a personal level - every time. I think that's sick and twisted, but that's just me.

One thing I'll hand his Assholiness, he's the greatest Key Board Trainer in all the land.

Bring him back or don't, I couldn't care less. Just be sure to be honest, the reason people want him back is the same reason people like to rubber neck at car crashes and stand around in a circle watching a bully beat someone up and it has NOTHING to do with his knowledge of dogs or lack thereof.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

How come Turnipseed is left out of this discussion...or the Cuban Rottie guy from Miami who thought he was a protection dog trainer with garbage Rottie. 

I think he was the computer wiz kid that got thrown off and then got even by hacking the website for awhile.

Then we have Gerry from BC who was pissed off at everyone who had a descent Dutchie because his Dutchie attacked his wife. 

He didn't get tossed until he cursed out a mod. 

A a real lively bunch of nut cases who livend up the forum and pissed off a bunch of people.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

I think Turnipseed is gone for good ever since Colborne payed him a visit..lol. 
I dont really care what Jeffs actual training skills were. Im speaking in the context of what the forum was like when he was on it. Bringing him and others like him back would liven things up even if 90% of it is bs. Same when he was on pdb. I'm on Facebook and its pretty dead there too.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Haz Othman said:


> Susan I got no issue with you. However, face it you and that Jeff guy were not penpals
> Your not what I call unbiased. Honest question, who brought more people to this forum and drove traffic/interest. You or Jeff?


 Have you never thought that your posts might be contributing to what your are calling "a dead forum?"


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Have you never thought that your posts might be contributing to what your are calling "a dead forum?"


Hey Gil, you are getting tough in your old age. LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kevin Cyr said:


> Regardless, during those times, I think there was better subject and discussions and debate than their has been the last two years....a lot of people left...


I agree...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

'Silence' is much better than 'bullshit'.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

*Facebook The Gorillia at the end of the bar.*

In general the EMail based forums were popular in the beginning,
because that is what the technology supported.

Then these web based forums, like this one, became vary popular.

But most of them seem to bee much less active,

People are always moving on to greener pastures.

Remember the old protection program out of Florida?

There is no denying it: FACEBOOK is sucking the life out of
many other forums.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Catherine Gervin said:


> why should i have to leave my dog at home?--i don't crate her, she's solid being at liberty in the house--and why is it so inflammatory that i walk over with dog in tow and collect my kid? it was SUCH an issue, as though sitting in a running car and chain smoking on school property--not allowed, yet frequently executed--were neither here nor there in comparison to bringing my dog along.
> also, i am resistant to rules that seem silly to me--things that just make me clench my teeth to adhere to...and i then suffer the consequences (as in, i speed too much so they took away my license, ahem) but such is life for the stubborn.
> anyhow, i am sorry that i proffered such randomness, as i'm wont to do all the time.


its ok, do what you want, you just stated you were trying to follow the rules, and I asked if that is what you were really doing...

seems like you were not just trying to follow the rules, were you?..if there was a no dog policy in place...

I break rules in no dog areas all the time, so I understand. But I just leave if someone makes a stink.

whos to say that other people may not be allowed to bring dogs around the small school kids, and then one ends up biting the kids? or crapping all over the sidewalk...which I think are reasons that they dont let people have dogs on school property.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> its ok, do what you want, you just stated you were trying to follow the rules, and I asked if that is what you were really doing...


i guess what i mean is that--in general--i try to follow the rules. i mean, i am constantly hearing about how my behavior could affect my husband's security clearance and what a big deal that would be and so yes, i have no choice but to try and behave. in this particular instance i was coasting on a lack of policy, because they didn't have a "No dogs on school property" in place and it was a gray area...indeed there is always the issue of somebody getting bitten--which winds up putting that dog on the slab--and the poop on the sidewalk thing, in this town, i think maybe 2/3s of the dog owners clean up after their dogs. that is deplorable--makes it easier for people to decide to ban dogs altogether when you don't clean up after your dog, i feel. in the end i just persisted and they seemed to acquiesce. i'm a happy camper now.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Have you never thought that your posts might be contributing to what your are calling "a dead forum?"


Interesting thought.

For those that feel he stimulated more conversation when he was here (which clearly there was), what stops you from contributing something of your own now? You guys can't expect anyone to believe that he was the carrier of your intelligence and wit. Or was he?

Maybe so. I see a lot of drive by posts (passive aggressive and shitbaggery) these days from people who know and can do better but for reasons only known to them, simply don't. 

I am one that admittedly misses the traffic that was once here. I learned more then, not from Jeff necessarily but rather from those that spoke up more frequently when he was here. 

But if saying that also means that those who posted alongside him and no longer do so we're more in their element because of Jeff then maybe that doesn't say much about the character of those individuals.

Check the archives. The same topics posted today are basically the same stuff posted back then. Excluding the glorious gift of the "Seed" that we all partook of a time or two. The difference now is we don't have someone saying hey fuktard this is a working dog forum not a baby forum. Get your head out of your ass and name your own fuken dog. Oddly that's seemingly all it would take to piss the OP off then things would get rolling along. 

It's almost like Jeff was the hall pass for the the good ole boys that otherwise would have stayed in class. But with him around they could sneak out to do whatever they didn't seem to have the capacity to do on their own.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

The fact that idiots are lamenting other idiots that are no longer here is one of problems with this forum. Why aren't they lamenting the folks that could actually train a dog? The reason Jeff is no longer to be found is because people realized he was a sham. Same with The Seed. 

I know a lot of top trainers that are members of this forum and none post because they don't want to deal with idiots.

Over moderation is not the problem, IMO. The problem is the wrong kind of moderation. If mods started telling posters to "prove it or stand down" I think people might use this forum. Plus Facebook is better than this.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

O.k. went back and read some old posts. I don't know how much actual value that Jeff guy brought to the table but it appeared (to me at least) that he's a one trick pony. Pretty dang opinionated in situations that he clearly lacks knowledge. Or maybe he does and just likes to be a prick. Not sure if I'm missing much if that's what I'm missing. JMO. Other than the catfights that is.....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> The fact that idiots are lamenting other idiots that are no longer here is one of problems with this forum. Why aren't they lamenting the folks that could actually train a dog? The reason Jeff is no longer to be found is because people realized he was a sham. Same with The Seed.
> 
> I know a lot of top trainers that are members of this forum and none post because they don't want to deal with idiots.
> 
> Over moderation is not the problem, IMO. The problem is the wrong kind of moderation. If mods started telling posters to "prove it or stand down" I think people might use this forum. Plus Facebook is better than this.


OMG Jeff IS BACK!

Idiots used twice in the first 8 words. Again in the second paragraph.

Go ahead Chrissy take your shots at me.☺☺


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Have you never thought that your posts might be contributing to what your are calling "a dead forum?"


I dunno what do you think..this is the most activity there has been in a while.. So mull that over for a while.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey Chris Im lamenting being on a forum with just one smug self satisfied A Hole. I prefer a few to keep the ballast even all the way around.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Do any of you who want him on here, pay money to go to Jeff O's seminars?


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Sarah Platts said:


> O.k. went back and read some old posts. I don't know how much actual value that Jeff guy brought to the table but it appeared (to me at least) that he's a one trick pony. Pretty dang opinionated in situations that he clearly lacks knowledge. Or maybe he does and just likes to be a prick. Not sure if I'm missing much if that's what I'm missing. JMO. Other than the catfights that is.....


 
never know people could think the same of you. Your obviously assuming what you read based on your own opinions......doesn't everyone.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Kevin Cyr said:


> never know people could think the same of you. Your obviously assuming what you read based on your own opinions......doesn't everyone.


i don't know anything about this "Jeff O" individual, but i have read manymany of Sarah Platt's posts and there has never been so much as a sniff of domineering, gonna-cram-down-your-throat-my-omniscince, aggro-assholeness in them. i suppose someone could be riled by honesty and unassumingly proffered information...some women get pissed off when men hold the door for them. i am just not one of those women, nor do i balk at solid advice given freely.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Kevin Cyr said:


> never know people could think the same of you. Your obviously assuming what you read based on your own opinions......doesn't everyone.


And you are just as obviously wrong. Unlike some folks who only know a lot about a few things, ..... I know a good bit about a lot of things. And when I don't then I look at the writings of those that I know, know more. Especially when balanced against someone who seems to know little (and way less than me) about some stuff. 

As far as assuming...... I look to the guy's own writing, what he says, what he evades, the type of language he uses, if he can convey his arguments for or against something with solid reasoning and maybe even examples of how it was needed in a real life situation, and yes, I formed an opinion. No, I've never met the guy but do I really need to when he's already laid out all his philosophy and shortsightedness to me?

I knew a individual who was very similar to Jeff. A self-taught trailing dog trainer that played up their background. People use to flock to the training until they realized the person was talking the talk but couldn't walk the walk. Skills that they said the dog didn't need have started busting the handlers once they got to the real-life trailing missions. After that it didn't take much time for this trainer to go from hot-shit to piece-of-shit.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> Do any of you who want him on here, pay money to go to Jeff O's seminars?


I'd pay money to him for a COCO LOCO. 

He is a bartender ☺


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Want to make a million? 

Write a book on the "Art of Forum Aggression and Flame Wars!

☺☺


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Go ahead Chrissy take your shots at me.☺☺



I am astounded by the fact that Chris allowed you to call him "Chrissy" on a public forum! WOW.

C'mon Chris... You going to let him call you "Chrissy"? LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Tiago Fontes said:


> I am astounded by the fact that Chris allowed you to call him "Chrissy" on a public forum! WOW.
> 
> C'mon Chris... You going to let him call you "Chrissy"? LOL


What a agitator ☺☺☺


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> What a agitator ☺☺☺


This aint no sport agitation... It's real work!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hey Gil, you are getting tough in your old age. LOL


I still have a young head on old shoulders :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Haz Othman said:


> I dunno what do you think..this is the most activity there has been in a while.. So mull that over for a while.


I'm mulling over it but I cannot think why you had to lay into Susan Tuck. She merely stated how she found Jeff Ohlsen to be, Did you ever know him?

Some worshipped him, some didn't.. A forum friend of mine, called Mike, wasn't very well conversed with grammar and Jeff took the Mickey out of him. In my mind this is below the belt. Mike was a terrifcic chap who died too early and difn't deserve to be criticised in this way. He was a good handler and that is what counts for me.

So, I have done


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

They are just looking for a human cock fight.. not trying to actually learn anything.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Why the arguing and disrespect.... 

We're all here for the same common goal...to train dogs - better, everyday. To the OP, want interesting conversation pieces? Create them. Want to bring new members here? Entertain the dumb questions, those who are not professionals... It will keep people coming here for more.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> They are just looking for a human cock fight.. not trying to actually learn anything.


I don't know if you were around when I went to a real Costa Rica cock fight. Not a pretty sight. 

I hope the human version is a bit more humane.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Sarah Platts said:


> And you are just as obviously wrong. Unlike some folks who only know a lot about a few things, ..... I know a good bit about a lot of things. And when I don't then I look at the writings of those that I know, know more. Especially when balanced against someone who seems to know little (and way less than me) about some stuff.
> 
> As far as assuming...... I look to the guy's own writing, what he says, what he evades, the type of language he uses, if he can convey his arguments for or against something with solid reasoning and maybe even examples of how it was needed in a real life situation, and yes, I formed an opinion. No, I've never met the guy but do I really need to when he's already laid out all his philosophy and shortsightedness to me?
> 
> I knew a individual who was very similar to Jeff. A self-taught trailing dog trainer that played up their background. People use to flock to the training until they realized the person was talking the talk but couldn't walk the walk. Skills that they said the dog didn't need have started busting the handlers once they got to the real-life trailing missions. After that it didn't take much time for this trainer to go from hot-shit to piece-of-shit.



Im wrong, your right, sorry.....I forgot the touchy feely forum of today....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kevin Cyr said:


> Im wrong, your right, sorry.....I forgot the touchy feely forum of today....


:-?:-?:-?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I don't know if you were around when I went to a real Costa Rica cock fight. Not a pretty sight.
> 
> I hope the human version is a bit more humane.



Sure glad you didn't say a bit more civil. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

A good way to lure in new members..... realize and accept that most dog trainers ask the same questions over and over. Don't be a broken record and answer "search is your friend". If people want to take the time to help someone in need, let them.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That was an awfully cute response Matt. I guess I don't have to ask if you are a good cop or a bad cop then, eh?  Actually, it reminded me a bit of something I recently read which was, "the best way into heaven is on the arm of a friend you are helping".


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Kevin Cyr said:


> forgot the touchy feely forum of today....


Hmmmm, if you keep feeling yourself like that someone might think you need help..... or just the strange guy that lives on the corner.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> That was an awfully cute response Matt. I guess I don't have to ask if you are a good cop or a bad cop then, eh?  Actually, it reminded me a bit of something I recently read which was, "the best way into heaven is on the arm of a friend you are helping".


I got burnt out on dog training because of the attitude that went with it. Not from here specifically but the different boards are just a microcosm of the dog culture as a whole. 

When I see the old "search is your friend" it fries me because it's basically saying that no one could possibly have a new idea... no one could come up with something fresh... no one could talk about a similar problem and how they overcame it.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I just looked here for the first time in forever... I got too busy and kind of burnt out from the repeating themes. I think that forums are kind of a dying breed, good training discussions seem to have moved elsewhere.

I am sure I am not missed as a resident SAR geek. You have experts here now that can perform feats I could never even dream of with my certified dog.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

B U L L S H I T. And I mean that in the most sincere way possible. I very much miss your pictures, videos, commentary, humor, and wit. Even if you don't stick around I'm glad to see that you haven't completely dropped off this forum.

And Matt, point taken.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I just looked here for the first time in forever... I got too busy and kind of burnt out from the repeating themes. I think that forums are kind of a dying breed, good training discussions seem to have moved elsewhere.
> 
> I am sure I am not missed as a resident SAR geek. You have experts here now that can perform feats I could never even dream of with my certified dog.


WRONG!!!!! Your voice has been very much missed here. I miss hearing not only about your amazing exploits but also appreciate hearing your unique perspective, to say nothing of your breathtaking photography. I don't think we have any other Avalanche SAR teams on this forum. 

I appreciate all our SAR members.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Absolute DITTO on Nicole and Susan's above posts!!!!

Jennifer, your one of the "real" people on the WDF.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Jennifer,
Nice to see you are stil alive and kicking
Mike


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Sarah Platts said:


> Hmmmm, if you keep feeling yourself like that someone might think you need help..... or just the strange guy that lives on the corner.


 
wow, your amazing!! I do need help and live on a corner, you truly are something special.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Kevin Cyr said:


> wow, your amazing!! I do need help and live on a corner, you truly are something special.


Yep, all that and psychic too. Or is that psychotic..... :-k 

Awwww, no worries, it's all the same, isn't Kevin? You're the bomb!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

why the hating on Kevin?

he pointed out the possibility that some people might feel the same way about Sarah (or anyone else on here), based on their own opinions and interpretations of what they read on here.

He did NOT (not that I read anyhow) say that HE felt or thought that way at all..

then the overreaction of emotional response comes out, and then he says something about "touchy feely forum", then you have Sarah talking about him feeling himself too much out on the corner or whatever...

ask me, Sarah is the only one that threw out an insult or personally "attacked" anyone in that exchange...

carry on...


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

And so it begins. . .we have the shit disturber, the attacker, Jeff O wannabe, great defender and wounded and somewhere mixed in, if you have the time and inclination to look for it. The human cock fight was spot on. I could care less whether Jeff O is here or not. I thinkthe exodus was due over banning period, not a particular individual. It's really disturbing that people are entertained by mistreatment and disrespect of others.

Seriously Haz, has German shepherds.com gotten just as boring? Post a topic/thread. For the trainers/trialers , it is trialing season. There are people interested in discussing training. Some if it can be found in old threads but if all you are going to get is "search the internet," or how dare you ask something that would take a book to respond, " you go elsewhere. I too miss the SAR discussions. I guess if you clean house of the bullies and Ines who were there for the entertainment leave, I guess you find out how many you have left that will carry on without external stimulation.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> And so it begins. . .we have the shit disturber, the attacker, Jeff O wannabe, great defender and wounded and somewhere mixed in, if you have the time and inclination to look for it. The human cock fight was spot on. I could care less whether Jeff O is here or not. I thinkthe exodus was due over banning period, not a particular individual. It's really disturbing that people are entertained by mistreatment and disrespect of others.
> 
> Seriously Haz, has German shepherds.com gotten just as boring? Post a topic/thread. For the trainers/trialers , it is trialing season. There are people interested in discussing training. Some if it can be found in old threads but if all you are going to get is "search the internet," or how dare you ask something that would take a book to respond, " you go elsewhere. I too miss the SAR discussions. I guess if you clean house of the bullies and Ines who were there for the entertainment leave, I guess you find out how many you have left that will carry on without external stimulation.


Now that you've categorized everyone, what category do you believe you fit in. ☺☺

OR maybe we need a new category for you.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i am a stickler for grammar so Kevin gets the axe


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Some of you are priceless. I was commenting on how certain people long banned now made this forum a hotbed of discussion, info and yes drama. Even a thread about some of those characters has more participation then any other as of late. 
Part of the reason for that was the type of contraversy that used to exist on here was not allowed on other boards.This used to be the place to talk working dogs because of who was on here.

Funny to me how many people are still clearly traumatized by some of the "monsters" that were on here.

Lol GSD.com is a pet board. Most of the people on there only train dogs in their imagination.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Catherine Gervin said:


> i am a stickler for grammar so Kevin gets the axe


Hey Catherine, since you're giving out weapons, will you throw a POF P415 GEN 4 my way?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I'm mulling over it but I cannot think why you had to lay into Susan Tuck.



I didn't think Hal layed into me but.....HAL DID YOU LAY INTO ME??????? (she said with her hands on her hips) WHY THEM'S FIGHTIN' WORDS!!!!!

PUT EM UP... PUT EM UP!


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Catherine Gervin said:


> i am a stickler for grammar so Kevin gets the axe


Impressive


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

susan tuck said:


> I didn't think Hal layed into me but.....HAL DID YOU LAY INTO ME??????? (she said with her hands on her hips) WHY THEM'S FIGHTIN' WORDS!!!!!
> 
> PUT EM UP... PUT EM UP!


 


I didnt but some people are easily offended I guess.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> And so it begins. . . external stimulation.


Ha ha, you said external stimulation. 

Aw, sorry T. For some reason I skipped over several responses from earlier today and this one caught my eye. I think your name association with the word terror creates an odd mix between us. Please forgive me.

"You forgot ugly, lazy, and disrespectful." And a prize goes out to the first person who remembers where that line came from. No, no, there's one more to add to the WDF Zoo Exhibit. The Orbiters. :twisted:

You know, this Haz fella is kinda clever. He put a turd in the punch bowl and then watched from the bushes. LOL Alright, well enough of that. Time to make the donuts. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *susan tuck*  
_I didn't think Hal layed into me but.....HAL DID YOU LAY INTO ME??????? (she said with her hands on her hips) WHY THEM'S FIGHTIN' WORDS!!!!!

PUT EM UP... PUT EM UP!_

_Well, he is a bit of a lay brother :lol:_


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> "You forgot ugly, lazy, and disrespectful." And a prize goes out to the first person who remembers where that line came from.



Finally. Something useful in this thread. haha.

The Breakfast Club!!

I want my prize.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Nicole Stark said:


> Hey Catherine, since you're giving out weapons, will you throw a POF P415 GEN 4 my way?


i have been sick, so i've been away--you know, when you start sending your kid to school they bring home lots of germs...
anyhow i wasn't GIVING him an axe to use on others, i was decapitating him with one because his ability to express himself is so rudimentary.
my husband won't let me have any real weapons--he says i'm not responsible enough to NOT use them on menial people who aggravate me.
he's right, as usual


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't remember aggravating you but feel safe now.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I grew up in a small town in Cheshire, UK and we had unarmed foot bobbies. We had lollypop ladies at the pedestrian crossings when going to and from school.

Now I live in a small village 100m above a small town where there are no foot bobbies and the ones that venture from the office to the nearby take-away are armed. I'm sure I could disarm one whilst he's bending over the counter deciding between a bagel and a ham roll. They're pretty quick in handing out parking tickets but otherwise................

As for the pedestrian crossings - it's safer to jay walk lol

Sorry for the off topic but not far from the OT being dead as a dodo :-s


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I grew up in a small town in Cheshire, UK and we had unarmed foot bobbies. We had lollypop ladies at the pedestrian crossings when going to and from school.
> 
> Now I live in a small village 100m above a small town where there are no foot bobbies and the ones that venture from the office to the nearby take-away are armed. I'm sure I could disarm one whilst he's bending over the counter deciding between a bagel and a ham roll. They're pretty quick in handing out parking tickets but otherwise................
> 
> ...


Why the name lollypop? It must have something to do with their uniforms. Unless they hand out candy all day. ☺


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Why the name lollypop? It must have something to do with their uniforms. Unless they hand out candy all day. ☺


 No, they hold up a stop sign in the shape of a lollipop (not lollypop, sorry) to hold up the traffic so the kids can cross safely.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Matt Vandart said:


> I can start one up if you like


Go on then, we read that you have all day to do it


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> No, they hold up a stop sign in the shape of a lollipop (not lollypop, sorry) to hold up the traffic so the kids can cross safely.


Go ahead and make me look like a uneducated jackass just because I spelled lollipop wrong. 😢😢☺☺


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Go ahead and make me look like a uneducated jackass just because I spelled lollipop wrong. &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;☺☺


 Dont be daft!!

I spelled it wrongly in the first place - your only sin was in copyng it:roll:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Dont be daft!!
> 
> I spelled it wrongly in the first place - your only sin was in copyng it:roll:


My spell check says lollipop!.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> My spell check says lollipop!.


 lollipop http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LollyPop

lollypop http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LollyPop

lollypop vernacular http://resources.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/customs/questions/glossary/ you have to scroll down to el. :roll:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I grew up in a small town in Cheshire, UK and we had unarmed foot bobbies.


What's a foot bobby? Is it like a still thomas, a hunkered larry, or maybe more like an arm stella?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> What's a foot bobby? Is it like a still thomas, a hunkered larry, or maybe more like an arm stella?


 
Gillian 'll likely be drunk  so I'll keep the seat warm. No idea what a still thomas is, but a foot bobby, is a bobby on the beat.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Gillian 'll likely be drunk  so I'll keep the seat warm. No idea what a still thomas is, but a foot bobby, is a bobby on the beat.


Ah, thanks for taking one for the team Maggie. I don't know what a still thomas is or any of that other stuff I listed. I made it up. A bobby on the beat sounds like that's made up too. 

In America, a bobby on the beat could mean any number of things. Some nice, some naughty.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> Finally. Something useful in this thread. haha.
> 
> The Breakfast Club!!
> 
> I want my prize.


Dave, you never fail to deliver. Now the challenge. To come up with some sort of prize. Throw some ideas my way.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

What do you get a guy who has it all?

I usually deal in the currency of everlasting gratitude. 

Or a packet of cinnamon raisin oatmeal. That's really tasty.

Honestly, you have come out of pocket enough to do your part to stop bullshittery, and provide entertainment. We'll call it a wash if you can come up with what movie these lines came from.

"You will come out no more!"


"What? Huh? What will come out no more?"



Nicole Stark said:


> Dave, you never fail to deliver. Now the challenge. To come up with some sort of prize. Throw some ideas my way.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> "You will come out no more!"
> 
> "What? Huh? What will come out no more?"


Ha ha, great choice. How's this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQHSPSGdxSw 

Cinnamon raisin oatmeal is yummy! Have you ever tried this spin on it? It's delicious!

http://www.vitacost.com/glutenfreeda-instant-oatmeal-with-flax-cranberry-cinnamon


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> Honestly, you have come out of pocket enough to do your part to stop bullshittery, and provide entertainment.


Maybe not. I just responded to your post and it gave me a message saying that it won't be posted until approved by a moderator. :-?





ETA I found and fixed those weird "must be moderated" posts. Still haven't found the problem. :-(_
Connie_


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Maybe not. I just responded to your post and it gave me a message saying that it won't be posted until approved by a moderator. :-?


Nicole it's a weird bug in the system not you...at least that's what they told me when it happened to me........:-k:-k:-k


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Nicole it's a weird bug in the system not you...at least that's what they told me when it happened to me........:-k:-k:-k


Ah, good to know. I wasn't sure what that was about. I put two links in my response to Dave and figured that there might have been something about the links that raised some sort of red flag for moderator review.




ETA

No red flags, no problems (except a weird glitch). Fixed (for now!).
_Connie_


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ah, good to know. I wasn't sure what that was about. I put two links in my response to Dave and figured that there might have been something about the links that raised some sort of red flag for moderator review.



What Susan said.

There is no Mod approval on a post before it's posted. 

It's nothing more then a glitch in these damn new fangled typewriters.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> We'll call it a wash if you can come up with what movie these lines came from.
> 
> "You will come out no more!"
> 
> "What? Huh? What will come out no more?"


Ha ha, that's a good one!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQHSPSGdxSw

BTW in the earlier post that didn't make it through I said cinnamon raisin oatmeal is yummy and I asked if you ever tried this spin off of a similar blend. It's delicious. http://www.vitacost.com/glutenfreeda-instant-oatmeal-with-flax-cranberry-cinnamon


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> What Susan said.
> 
> There is no Mod approval on a post before it's posted.
> 
> It's nothing more then a glitch in these damn new fangled typewriters.


It's weird, I replied with the post I made earlier and it went through. I reposted what I wrote and got the same error 3 times. I'll insert it below and see if it goes through.



Dave Colborn said:


> We'll call it a wash if you can come up with what movie these lines came from.
> 
> "You will come out no more!"
> 
> "What? Huh? What will come out no more?"


Ha ha, that's a good one!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQHSPSGdxSw

BTW in the earlier post that didn't make it through I said cinnamon raisin oatmeal is yummy and I asked if you ever tried this spin off of a similar blend. It's delicious. http://www.vitacost.com/glutenfreeda-instant-oatmeal-with-flax-cranberry-cinnamon


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> What Susan said.
> 
> There is no Mod approval on a post before it's posted.
> 
> It's nothing more then a glitch in these damn new fangled typewriters.


It's weird, I replied with the post I made earlier and it went through. I reposted what I wrote and got the same error 3 times. I'll insert it below and see if it goes through.



Dave Colborn said:


> We'll call it a wash if you can come up with what movie these lines came from.
> 
> "You will come out no more!"
> 
> "What? Huh? What will come out no more?"


Ha ha, that's a good one!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQHSPSGdxSw


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I also had this part in there but thought maybe something is wrong with the link so I am going to add it here and see if it will accept it.

Dave in the earlier post that didn't make it through I said cinnamon raisin oatmeal is yummy and I asked if you ever tried this spin off of a similar blend. It's delicious. http://www.vitacost.com/glutenfreeda-instant-oatmeal-with-flax-cranberry-cinnamonXXXXXX (remove the Xs if you try to access the link).


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Also, let me try this again…

Dave cinnamon oatmeal is yummy. This is a different blend but really good, have you ever tried this? http://www.amazon.com/Glutenfreeda-Instant-Oatmeal-Cranberry-Cinnamon/dp/B0096MUJK4


Bob, it's definitely link related (at least in my case). Once I changed the link to something completely different it no longer rejected the post. I modified the other link by adding additional alpha characters to it to try and trick the system and it still wouldn't accept the post.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Gillian 'll likely be drunk  so I'll keep the seat warm. No idea what a still thomas is, but a foot bobby, is a bobby on the beat.


 Gillian wasn't drunk - Gillian went to bed early because she was going tracking early next morning.

Sorry Nicole. After many years of speaking Swiss German, especially at dog clubs and trials, I have difficulty in translating quickly on a forum. Been reading about the Great War lately and they had foot troops !!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

It is gluten free. I am as allergic to that as i am this forum with the "new and improved" smart phone view.... 






Nicole Stark said:


> Also, let me try this again…
> 
> Dave cinnamon oatmeal is yummy. This is a different blend but really good, have you ever tried this? http://www.amazon.com/Glutenfreeda-Instant-Oatmeal-Cranberry-Cinnamon/dp/B0096MUJK4
> 
> ...


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

to Dave Colborn--i consider myself fluent in movie quotes, but you, sir, YOU are a master. Kim Catrall sure had a weird career...but i love the Rat Fink-esque yeti monster on the big rig, and a million other things about "Big Trouble in Little China". all hail you


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you much, Catherine.

I wish I could remember useful things as well as I can some 80s movie quotes. 




Catherine Gervin said:


> to Dave Colborn--i consider myself fluent in movie quotes, but you, sir, YOU are a master. Kim Catrall sure had a weird career...but i love the Rat Fink-esque yeti monster on the big rig, and a million other things about "Big Trouble in Little China". all hail you


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Dave Colborn said:


> Thank you much, Catherine.
> 
> I wish I could remember useful things as well as I can some 80s movie quotes.


don't i know it!!! how much of my brain is full up of useless Goonies references and whatnot!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee posted: _I don't know if you were around when I went to a real Costa Rica cock fight. Not a pretty sight. .... I hope the human version is a bit more humane._




Bob Scott said:


> Sure glad you didn't say a bit more civil. :grin: :wink:



Or social. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> "You forgot ugly, lazy, and disrespectful." And a prize goes out to the first person who remembers where that line came from.




The Breakfast Club. 

Was I first?




ETA

DAMMIT. Dave Colborn WAY beat me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Also, let me try this again…
> 
> Dave cinnamon oatmeal is yummy. This is a different blend but really good, have you ever tried this? http://www.amazon.com/Glutenfreeda-Instant-Oatmeal-Cranberry-Cinnamon/dp/B0096MUJK4
> 
> ...




It's true that there is often a URL in a post when the post ends up "subject to approval." I can never see the question or problem that the program sees, though. It's plain old weird. 

Any time it happens, if you PM me, I'll fix it asap.


----------

